# Another Trump Selection Arrested



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Steve Bannon caught stealing hundreds of thousands of dollars from his people (Trump supporters) defrauding them of money they thought they were donating to Trump's wall.
Is that like a dozen of Trump's hand selected people now in jail?? And they call her Crooked Hillary.... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good I'm glad they caught him. As for Hillary she got 160 million donation to the Clinton foundation after selling a uranium mine to Russia. Nothing like selling out your country. If justice was real Hillary would be swinging from the gallows.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

All "presidents" have people who end up getting arrested...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_A ... k_Obama_(D)_presidency)

Obama's list is getting longer too...

Charles Edwards (Homeland Security)
Greg Craig (advisor)
Gen. David Petraeus.
Martha Johnson
Terence Flynn
Steve Miller
General Eric Shinseki

The list can go on.

And glad they caught Bannon if he was defrauding people about building the wall or fundraising for it. Again was he doing this when he worked for the President or was it after he got fired??? Just curious on that aspect.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Canuck said:


> Steve Bannon caught stealing hundreds of thousands of dollars from his people (Trump supporters) defrauding them of money they thought they were donating to Trump's wall.
> Is that like a dozen of Trump's hand selected people now in jail?? And they call her Crooked Hillary.... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


First, he has been charged, not convicted.
Second, you nor anyone else knows who supported Bannon's fund raising for the wall.
Third, a dozen in jail? To my knowledge there is only two people sent to jail and even those two are temporally out with house arrest because of the pandemic. Manafort, Cohen, and possible Gates which is three, not a dozen. Anyhow, none were convicted for anything having to do with Trump.
Fourth, Bannon started this fund raising after he was fired and the President came out against it because he said the wall was a government problem and not a private citizen problem.

More false mud from the uninformed haters that never sticks.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

You apologists can not see the ****e plastered on the wall.
So it is not a dozen...yet. Bannon, Manafort, Gates, Stone (what a beauty), Flynn, Cohen, Papadopoulus.
Trump and Don Jr. will soon follow come November.
The best part...Trump says he did not know what Bannon et al were up to....he should have asked Junior...

Say, are you guys part of that Q-ANON group Trump is touting these days?

Steve Bannon, a former adviser to President Donald Trump, was charged with conspiracy to commit fraud and money laundering in connection with an online fundraising campaign on Thursday.
He is the seventh person close to Trump who has been arrested or indicted since Trump took office. 
Other Trump associates charged with crimes include Paul Manafort, Rick Gates, Roger Stone, Michael Flynn, Michael Cohen and George Papadopoulos.
When asked on Thursday what the arrests and indictments say about his judgment, Trump said, "I have no idea. There was great lawlessness in the Obama administration. They spied on our campaign ... I don't think there should be a privately financed wall."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see he pleaded innocent. I dont know it doesnt look good to me, but after seeing you guys with egg on your face time after time I think Ill reserve judgement. oke:

Since all people are sinners we must always vote for the lesser of two evils, and thats hands down Trump. We dont need snother apology tour, we dont need ANTIFA voting with torches. we dont need black lives matter Marxist gov, we dont need gov paid for abortions, we dont need pedophile rights etc. We also dont need Biden shaking down foreign gov like Ukrain for millions in Hunters pockets. Oh and we dont need Obamas shadow gov calling the shots on rioters and looters.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Lesser of two evils??

For the life of me I can not understand why this was not the end of Trump's Presidency...

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=ed0409e25fca6a88e89bbd5ba291e50e&oe=5F645257


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck...

1. FLYNN... well he will be innocent or let go soon. And things are still coming out about this...ie: Lawyer who plead guilty. 
2. Manafort... he is in trouble because of TAX AND BANK FRAUD.... nothing doing with the President.
3. Cohen... Tax invasion and Campaign Finance Laws.... Well Obama had Campaign finance issues too.... the other didnt have to do with Trump.
4. Papadopoulus... well things are still coming to light about this one...see #1.. Lawyer who Plead Guilty...and Durham/Barr findings.
5. Gates.... Again see #1 and #4... things will come to light more about this one...
6. Bannon... Well this so far is coming to light he did this AFTER he worked with Trump. But time will tell.
7. Stone.... just a dirty political wind bag.

With many of these we might be talking a different tune once Barr and Durham are all done. Just need to wait and see.

All elected officials have people around them that work in the GREY or worse. We just dont know about it because we have never had a president who was for 4 years investigated OVER AND OVER AND OVER. So of course you will find some dirty.

If Bannon swindled people he should fry. But to say.... now Trump and Don Jr. will go down.... HOW? I am sure anyone can look at their past and see that they had connections to people who are shady, did illegal things, etc. Does that mean you did them???

Like the link i posted it shows all political leaders have been around Shady people. Also with Trump being in Real Estate and dealing with Real Estate around the world and NYC.... I am sure he had to deal with a lot of Shady people and Unions or Country leaders....ie: think of Jimmy Hoffa and what you read about Unions and contracts. oke:

But to simply corrilate TRUMP BAD to Bannon's dealings is pure BS and grasping at straws. This is what is sad about our Political atmosphere in the USA.... Because CANUCK... you have the views and saying the same stuff as many others in the USA.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump stated that he was good (the best in the world) at judging people and had surrounded himself with the best.
It seems he missed the mark with most of his hand picked henchmen. That is what I am referring to.

With respect to Trump after the election, I will use Trump's favorite line...We will see what happens" and it will all hinge on the outcome. I think he has committed several crimes currently under investigation. Money laundering and fraud as I understand it. Trump was caught stealing from his charity and is no longer allowed to be involved in any charity (in NY state?). I think more will come from that investigation. All this just points to more of the same...hence my feelings that Don Jr. will be swept up in the investigative net.

That is why Trump HAS TO WIN the election and will do whatever he has to to make it so. Not so he can help the citizens of the USA, mind you.

Plainsman, you shoulda hung on to them guns...you may need the firepower if a civil war is the result of the election.

I am just an idiot with a keyboard so what do I know? The rest of the idiots are watching closely. It is going to be one heck of a SNAFU and will be as interesting as all get out to watch.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Plainsman, you shoulda hung on to them guns...you may need the firepower if a civil war is the result of the election.
> 
> I am just an idiot with a keyboard so what do I know? The rest of the idiots are watching closely. It is going to be one heck of a SNAFU and will be as interesting as all get out to watch.


This is the sad reality we live in here in the USA. If you thought the melt down was bad before when Trump won. Just wait and see what happens if he wins again. :eyeroll:

Also i was thinking last night... If Biden wins... You know there will be an investigation into the Ukraine because he did this while in office. Also his China dealings. Which are all kind of getting looked at now. So my "tinfoil" hat came on and that is why I think the Committee went with Biden as the Canidate. Biden could be impeached... is it an impeachable offense... NOT SURE because we don't know everything that was found during the investigation of Trump. But if he does get impeached it will put Harris as President if ... then it will put Pelosi (if she still controls the house) as VP. Yeah... kind of scary to anyone who leans to the right. TWO CALIFORIAN's who "shaped" that state into what it is today. Yeah think about it. uke: oke: Yeah I know tinfoil hat was on tight last night.... oke: But things to think about.



> With respect to Trump after the election, I will use Trump's favorite line...We will see what happens" and it will all hinge on the outcome. I think he has committed several crimes currently under investigation. Money laundering and fraud as I understand it.


It will be interesting what comes out of this as well. Since he now has to release his tax returns. But I am sure he will muddy up this again so it doesn't happen until after the election. But we will have to wait and see. Or will it be some Campaign finance stuff... "we will see what happens". :thumb: :lol: But I am sure he had shady dealing in the past and also with his "charity"... and I believe his "charity" is the one that we will find out was Campaign stuff or he used it to pay bills for a failing endevour... the rob peter to pay paul type thing. But again... we will just have to see what happens. If he is guilty of the crime he should be punished.



> Trump stated that he was good (the best in the world) at judging people and had surrounded himself with the best.
> It seems he missed the mark with most of his hand picked henchmen. That is what I am referring to.


IMHO... this is where he gets into trouble and why people hate his so much. Because he is the "best"... he is "so smart"... etc. He uses way too many adjectives when he talks. I am sure if you are next to him and rip a juicy fart and it makes peoples eyes water. He would say... OH.. .I have had better.... I am the best and clearing the room... etc. That is one of his major flaws is how he talks. He needs to just keep his mouth shut. But again... what helped him get elected was the 3 ring circus he does with name calling, stoking up the crowd, pandering to the masses, etc. He is a reality show president. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why not? None of his CRONIES are going to spend much time in jail. :bop: :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

That is a good one. But I don't think it will happen... unless he said he found some info on Biden before the election... oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, you shoulda hung on to them guns...you may need the firepower if a civil war is the result of the election.


 So when are you socialists going to start it, do you have a date planned yet? :rollin:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman that would just be a regular "war"...I am talking about you folks fighting yourselves.

Especially if Trump refuses to accept losing if that is the outcome.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This is the sad reality we live in here in the USA. If you thought the melt down was bad before when Trump won. Just wait and see what happens WHEN he wins again. :eyeroll:


 Fixed it for you Chuck.



> Especially if Trump refuses to accept losing if that is the outcome.


 Hell didnt freeze over when I wasnt watching did it?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Especially if Trump refuses to accept losing if that is the outcome.


I cant believe people keep saying this.

When infact he has stated over and over.... He will accept the outcome.

But he also like shooting barbs at the press... and they fall for it. Let me put it this way... he said something that if you want to get the Dem's going tell them Trump for 12 years.... and the press took that bait. oke:

How about the "media" running with the person yelling "monkey" or what ever. It was SPYGATE and also SLEEPY JOE. But of course the "media" and talking heads on twitter couldn't resist pushing a "racist" narrative. Got to love how the media is so truthful... :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Got to love how the media is so truthful...


It's hard to know which bugs me more the lying media, or the people who believe every word from their mouth. Did someone pass a law "no free thinking"?

I just seen a quote about Taylor Swift. A singer who keeps writing songs about all her bad choices in men has just endorsed Joe Biden.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

What will cause more destruction.... The riots and looting in Kenosha or the Hurricane set to hit Houston...

It is meant to be a joke... but honestly... what will cause more???

Been two nights of burning down businesses, smashing cars, looting, and chaos.

BTW... the more video is coming out that the man shot fought off officers before he went to his car... had a WARRANT out for his arrest... had priors that included RESISTING ARREST.... i hope body cam footage comes out soon.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Unfortunately the police department in Kenosha were given money for body cams but they spent the money on other items and never purchased body cams. That means what ever the department comes out with from their investigation will be challenged and down payed in the media. They already have a ambulance chaser working for the family.

Really doesn't matter though as the guy could have slit the throats of a dozen people and the rioters and looters would still show up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What will cause more destruction.... The riots and looting in Kenosha or the Hurricane set to hit Houston...


 The first thought is thats funny. Then I realize that the hurricane will be over swiftly. However these rioters will continue for a long time. Some may say that if Trump wins it will get worse. I disagree. If Trump wins they will try become worse, but with the election over I think Trump will step on them. On the other hand if Biden wins it will continue longer because their rioting will result in their demands being met kn part and that will encourage them all the more.

Kenosha gave them another excuse to continue burning. This has nothing to do sith racial justice. The black people are simply bekng used by the Marxist who have an MO of divide and concour. They will exploit any division they can widen. After all it worked in Russia, it worked in China, it worked in Vietnam etc. We are in thier sites now, and I think Obama has his fingers in it.


----------

